# Can toungue piercings even if done correnctly effect taste???



## april02

SO as my 18th birthday draws near but I was wondering if I got my tongue peirced even if it was done right can it effect the way You taste things???
april


----------



## anneke

Well, no, but it can cause infection in your brain which can kill you. Food for thought.

Seriously, be a free spirit April, say no to tongue piercings. Get your navel done instead if you really must. I know someone who almost died because of such an infection; it's not to be taken lightly. SHe had her head shaved, got surgery, was in a coma for several weeks... And all this didn't happen immediately after the piercing was done; it kind of creeped up on her. The problem is that a pierced tongue doesn't really heal properly. Because the mouth is a bacterial playground, you are really playing with fire. Even dentists refuse to perform certain procedures without giving their patients some antibiotics first; that's how serious it is.

One more thing: they DO damage your teeth. I kind of like having all my teeth personally; helps with eating which I also like.

Be kind to yourself


----------



## fodigger

Well said, Anneke!!!


----------



## panini

Ya know, I think maybe it would change the way some things taste. I'm not really sure how but I'm sure there would be some sort of reactions to acids and things like that. What are these things made out of? surgical stainless?
On a positive note: it would keep your mouth closed when working the line,Right? Wouldn't it heat up?
I very much agree with Anneke, I hope her person did not end up with permanent damage. Most don't recover fully from systemic infection.
Gosh, I wish I was 18 again!
April, good luck to you.


----------



## chefboy2160

Again , well said Anneke . My 2 cents is to accept yourself for who you are and what you got . Be the standout in your generation and say no . I think you will be happier in the long run . Just my opinion . Good luck with whatever you choose and keep cookin.


----------



## athenaeus

Come-on April. I didn't expect that from you.

What about singing? I think that it will affect your ability to sing as well.


----------



## pete

Being a ex-punker, here is my take on it. I had numerous piercings for years. I also had a full mohawk, that when I fanned it, was 18 inches high (I couldn't even ride in a car without the seat in full recline). The day I turned on MTV and saw that a few bands were sporting mohawks again, I shaved mine off. The day I saw preppy little high-schoolers with piercings, I took mine out. I did these things as a statement of my individuality. Once they became mainstream, why bother? I was no longer an individual, but following the crowd, and I refuse to be a follower. I am a free thinker and like to show the world that I am. To this day, I cringe everytime I see all these kids with piercings. Not because I think they are stupid, but because its just another thing that no longer has any meaning, because it has become mainstream.

As a chef, I think tounge peircings are rather stupid. Sure it may not affect your taste, but why take a chance. Your taste is your livelihood. Pianists take care of their fingers, dancers take care of their legs, singers take care of their voices, chefs must take care of their sense of taste.


----------



## joan

I have to agree with Pete, I own a Cafe' & Catering company and allthough I go out of my way to look past piercings, tatoo's and branding, I do have difficulty with some of my clients allowing Servers and Chef's at their functions, that have obvious "markings".
Don't get me wrong a good percentage of my staff, my best friend and my daughter all have one or more of the above and I am OK with it, however when we are serving the public we are covered up.
I have to agree whole heartedly about the individuality comment, it's pretty hard not to have the same as someone else!(Piercing/tatoo)

Be careful either way!!
Joan 
P.S.


----------



## marmalady

Forget tasting - have you thought about what's going to happen when you put something really hot in your mouth to taste it, and the metal picks up the heat???????

They altho make you talk with a lithsp.

'Nuff sthaid - whoops, said.


----------



## jill reichow

Had a young man who worked for me who had cracked two teeth having his tongue pierced. You can also damage nerve ending in your tongue that affect your feeling in your tongue.

Personally I have never seen someone who has had their tongue pierced that didn't unconscienciously suck on the durn thing. If they want to suck on something, buy a pacifier. Get a sucker. 

Also, the sound of the bar clicking against their teeth is annoying. My receptionist had to take hers out as she was having diction problems with it in and the customers couldn't understand her.(Her mother had warned her that most mainstream companies weren't real impressed with them! LOL)


----------



## crane

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!!
Of all the things that anyone could do to themselves, why would you want to put a nail in your tongue. I just don't understand the percieved importance of trends (which is really what it is, people can't do it to be original anymore). It's hardly even a fashion statement, nobody can really see it unless you show it to them. 
On a seperate issue, as some people eluded to above, you may want to consider how people might pass judgement upon you. I will be the first to admit it but I think other people might agree that we often make a correlation between things like odd piercings and tatoos with level of intelligence.

Please forgive me if my response seemed a little harsh. I was not intending to offend anyone, I just stated what I think (and what I'm sure many other people think)


----------



## shawtycat

Hey April.

I always wondered about that.....if I wasn't so afraid on needles I would have gotten my belly button pierced. I have lots of friends who have those tongue rings, Ill ask around and post what I find.  If youre gonna do it though....look for a pro. Gloves, serilized needles etc. There is a lot more hazards to it than just the idea of getting a piercing. Like Hepititus or HIV and a bunch of other stuff if the artist isn't legit. Think of it as a mini operation and you are shopping for the best doc for the job.

Why do you want one?  Just curious not being judgemental. 

Jodi


----------



## april02

ok, just to set the record straight here... I know that everyone seems to think that this whole tongue thing is to be different and rebelious but really I just think they're cute! And in Ohio you have to be eighteen to sign for yourself before someone legit will even go near your tongue no matter how much money you brought with you, so it's perfect timing. Besides, with a piercing if you don't like it you can always take it out.... so anyways I just wanted to clarify that... 
---love--- april


----------



## panini

april02
Your a breath of fresh air. Pierce anything and everything you want! Just be careful. Some of us just forget the feeling! I thought my ink was cute when I was your age.
Although if my son decided to plunge a piece of metal through one of his body parts I think I would have to carry it a bit further and crucify him. Few yrs. before that I hope.
Let us know what you do, and maybe post pictures:bounce:


----------



## pete

April, please do some research about what piercings are all about. Piercings, tattooings, and scarification all have much deeper roots than doing it to look cool or because they are cute. In most cultures, body modifications were a "rite of passage". They held meaning and signifigance. Suffering through the pain of the modification was only one step in a ritual meant to lead a child into adulthood. The early days of body modification, in the modern US, started with small groups of people who felt that part of modern society's problems lay in the fact that we had done away with such rituals. The rituals and the pain associated with these rituals were a spiritual experience involving meditation, introspection, and trances brought on by pain. In recent years, piercings have become the "in" thing. And most everyone has forgotten, once again, the meanings of these things. Here are some names of people who were at the forefront of the "modern primative" movement: Fakir, Genesis P-Orridge, Jim Ward, ManWoman, Jane Handel, and the grandfather of the "Modern Primative" movement, the Great Omi. I would also suggest you read "Modern Primitives" written as part of the RE/Search series of books. Until you understand the signifigance of what you are about to do, why bother?!


----------



## nicko

April,

I am clear that YOU think they are cute but I would like to say that as a young man I never once thought any girl was the slightest bit attractive if they had any type of pirecing in the toungue. 

A vain statment I suppose in that I am saying I was just looking at the exterior but when you are a young guy that is what you do.


----------



## marmalady

Wow, Nicko - Yours may have been the best piece of advice yet!!!


----------



## shawtycat

Hey Guys!

You know there is another "reason" why girls/guys get these and why the opposite sex loves them, don't you? Actually it was the original reason anyone got their tongue pierced. I couldn't post the reason here because of the content but I could PM the "reason" to you. Its not too hard to figure out though. You get the idea Im sure. :blush:

Jodi


----------



## april02

--- Ok, just to clarify, cause I think ya'll are getting the wrong impression about this. Really being not even 18 and just out of a two and a half year much too serious relationship I REALLY am NOT looking to atract any guys at all... thats one of the last things I need right now. And I'm not doing this for any other reason than I personally like the way they look, not for any other. I've been doing things for other people's reasons for far too long and now I do this for me... is that so horrible.... 
--april--


----------



## shawtycat

April!

Im not saying this is what you want to get it for. Im just talking about the piercing in general. Heck, I can't talk because I always wanted a tatoo around my belly button! One of those cute flowers, or cubic designs. ~Sigh~

You have your reasons for getting the piercing done and you do NOT have to explain yourself to us of all people.  We'll hem and haw about it here but whatever decision you choose we'll support you. That's what friends are for. 

Actually, I think we kinda forgot you were getting it and got carried away talking about piercings. And from reading our posts, we really don't know if it would affect your tastebuds. Doesn't seem to have done any damage to one of my friends. She still eats like a horse. :lol: Im sorry if all our posts were coming off as stodgy and judgemental to you because that is the last thing we wanted to project. 

When you decide....you'll know what to do. Okay? 

~BIG HUG~

Jodi

PS

I went to MSN Chat to find the answer to your question and woooo the abuse I got. April, youre gonna have to find someone who has one and ask them. Im still smarting from that foray! Ow!


----------



## shawtycat

Here's the scoop from someone who had their tongue pierced. 

1. It will kill the tastebuds in the area where the piercing is

2. Your other tastebuds should be fine as long as your tongue doen't get infected

3. Pick the piercer like you would pick a brain surgeon!

That's all I got from the boys at yahoo chat. Nice Noo Yawkers some of my ole buds.  Hope this helps you April.

Jodi


----------



## lotuscakestudio

In 1992, I had my lip pierced. This was a bad idea for someone with an oral fixation. My lower lip was pierced (off to the left side) and I couldn't help but play with it. My tongue was always sticking out rolling the ring back and forth, back and forth.... sometimes people felt it was difficult to talk to me.

My friends with lip or tongue piercings do the same thing. They can't help it. And I now see how I used to annoy people. I find myself staring at their tongues wanting to stick my fingers in there and rip it off.

I too, am with Pete on the importance of piercings or other body mod. For fashion purposes, that is just silly. I now have my septum pierced and will be getting my nostrils re-pierced (they fell out... again). They are for religious reasons. Back in my punk days, the lip ring, while it wasn't religious, it was symbolic to me in a very personal way. All my tattoos are religious (the body markings of my sect, etc.) and have very deep meaning for me.

On a more practical note, good luck trying to get a good job. Even if you can find a job with a tongue piercing, opportunities will pass you by as well. BIg hotels will not hire you. I told the Executive Chef at The Marriot my nose piercing was for religious reasons and he did not care a bit. He said if I wanted to work there, I would have to take it out. No facial piercings are allowed at all b/c it is unprofessional. I found out I didn't want to work there anyway b/c they didn't make anything from scratch (not much of an experience for an extern at the time), but had I wanted the job, I would have had to kiss the piercing goodbye. I work at a bakery now (PT) and have to wear a septum retainer for work. Anyone who comes in with a facial piercing and fills out an application- into the trash it goes. These people have no idea why they aren't called back. That if they simply removed the labret out of their chins, they would have gotten the job. I know several other places as well who don't hire people with piercings or visible tattoos. So yes, you can take your tongue piercing out, but why bother putting it in? It's not cheap to put that piece of metal there and it's not a piercing you can take out and put back in as they close up very quickly. My lip closed in a matter of hours; friends' tongues have closed up in a similar amount of time even after complete healed and having the piercing for over a year; a large gauge shrank considerably and was still open, but I doubt you want an 8 gauge in your tongue anyway.


----------

